# Where to start?



## ItsAbout (Apr 25, 2005)

I recently registered a domain name, it is sitting at 1and1.com. I want to create a website now. They have home, business, and developer website packages.

They have this website generation tool there that has about 120 templates, none of which interest me.

If there a hosting site that has templates that are related to selling items like tshirts, (or any kind of merchandise), so that while I will be changing the logo and images on the the pages, it is pretty much designed for the type of business that I want to start? I will not be in the manufacturing end, just the sales end.

Eventually, (being a programmer\analyst), I might be designing and modifying my website), but for now I want something easy to get started with.

Thanks

Lou


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

There are plenty of template websites where you can buy online shop templates. You just upload them to your webspace.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

You don't need to buy one nessicarily. There are several free shopping cart programs available, you simply install them on your site and adjust the schemes to fit your needs. One I've been looking at using is http://www.zencart.com/. It can control the whole website layout pretty much.


----------

